

Microsoft apologizes for using Japan disaster to market Bing - buzzblog
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/microsoft-apologizes-using-japan-disaster-mar

======
stephencelis
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2317716>

